# Does anyone know where I can purchase extended controls for my 220 and my 229?



## ghettogunfighter (Sep 15, 2010)

I've checked with Sig and other major parts dealers with negative results. I would like a set of extended controls for my 220 and 229 but no one seems to carry them anymore. Does anyone know where I can purchase a set of each?


----------

